# 1995 NISSAM MAXIMA SE "no reverse"



## kazzam89 (Feb 16, 2010)

1995 Nissan Maxima I believe has a transmission problems but I hope it is not severe.

1. When in reverse gear it will not reverse, it feels like it is in neutral it just revs and not move backwards or forward.

2. When in neutral the goes forward even when I put my foot on the accelerator.

3. Engine rev's no more than 2'000 rpm when in park.

4. Car drives fine when on the road no noise goes through all gears fine when driving.

5. Checked transmission fluid it is ok, there is no leaking under the car, no bad smell like burning of some sort.

6. When shifting through gears none of them seem to be stuck.

7. Did some research online on other cars some say the problem they might have is the "throttle pressure cable".

8. Or bad shifter like the a linkage is broken or something like that

9. I want to start off with the least expensive solution.

THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE FOR YOUR HELP

220,000 MILES ON CAR

AND I DO REGULAR MAINTENANCE


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd look at the shifter cable first.


----------



## kazzam89 (Feb 16, 2010)

I should mention it is a automatic transmission and also when i drive the car revs far above 2'000 rpm so i am thinking reving is not a problem. Also when I select gears i can hear drive catching but when it put it into reverse i hear nothing from the tranny it sounds like it is not engaging.


----------



## kazzam89 (Feb 16, 2010)

*UPDATE*

Drove it today everything was fine but the car cannot go into reverse still and neutral is still drive i also topped up the tranny fluid and still nothing


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It may be something internal to the transmission then. I'd suggest running to a shop and getting their opinion before committing to any work done.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> I'd look at the shifter cable first.


I second that. Verify the shifter cable is adjusted correctly. You said that neutral = drive right? Sounds like the cable is just out of adjustment or the nut that holds the end of the cable to the trans has come off. It might not be able to position the selector on the trans correctly. Which would result in the indicator on your shifter showing neutral but you are actually in drive. 

1. Set the parking brake
2. Turn the key to the On position without starting the engine.
3. Locate the shifter cable where it connects with the trans selector.(Driver side under the car. you can see the pan so pull the splash guard back so you can see the cable end.)
4. Have an assistant put their foot on the brake and work the shifter while you watch.
5. Check out the articulation of the cable and trans selector. A flash light wouldn't hurt here.
6. Determine if the nut is missing resulting in slack, or if the cable fails to move the selector the required ammount. Have your assistant call out the shifter position so you have a point of referance for park, drive etc.
Good luck and welcome to the forum. If this seems like too much, take it to a trusted mechanic.


----------

